# kolkata(India) fish market on 7.3.2010



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

Kolkata is one of the biggest and finest city ever in India. this kolkata is also famous for aquarium fish lovers. in kolkata there's a place cal;led gallif street where each sunday this fish market occurs. here i upload few pictures of that fish market. this is not at all only fish market though but a lots of plants and birds also sell in this market.
see the pictures of that fish in my blog,i recently post that article in my blog.go and check it...i think it looks crazy for you...
here's the link of the fish market pictures...
Discus Fish Care Secrets: Gallif Street fish market (kolkata) on 7.3.2010


----------



## maverick4300 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi all! i am a new entrant to the aquarium hobby, having a 132 ltr tank with 30 fishes- angel, red cap, guppies, mollies, Siamese fighter,, Scat and suckermouth.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Says link doesn't work.


----------

